# ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 2008



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE ARE THE 1ST SETS DONE FROM THE TAX TIME AND RAFFLE WINNERS 
CONGRATS I HOPE YALL LIKE 
PLEASE POST A PIC OF YOU WITH YOUR NEW WHEELS WHEN YOU RECIEVE THEM THEY WILL BE ON MY NEW WEB SITE AND THEN WHEN YOU PUT THEM ON THE CAR 
AGAIN THANKS 











<span style=\'color:blue\'>RAFFLE #4









HERE YA GO TODD 

































JOSE NOW YOU CAN SLEEP HOMIE

























LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Just in time for Easter.


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*Damn sexy, I cant wait for mine!!! mmmm Gold and chrome* :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 28 2008, 12:54 AM~10047983
> *Damn sexy, I cant wait for mine!!!  mmmm Gold and chrome :biggrin:
> *


love your avatar......... :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 28 2008, 12:02 AM~10048018
> *love your avatar......... :biggrin:
> *


Me 2  :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

LOOKIN FIRME


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I WILL HAVE MORE PICE TODAY


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

I know you said shipping Monday, but I've been looking out the door all day just in case.  

JOSE NOW YOU CAN SLEEP HOMIE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SHIT I







THINK HE THERE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

i got my wheels in friday heres a pic i'll post more later when there on the car its crazy i still can belive i got a brand new set of zeniths for 20 bucks just goes to show anyone can win :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 2 2008, 06:34 PM~10072659
> *i got my wheels in friday heres a pic i'll post more later when there on the car its crazy i still can belive i got a brand new set of zeniths for 20 bucks just goes to show anyone can win  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 28 2008, 09:43 PM~10054988
> *SHIT I
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Mar 2 2008, 10:28 PM~10073725
> *:biggrin:
> *


I THINK ALL THE WINNERS SHOULD CHANGE THERE AVATARS TO THE ONE YOU HAVE AND PUT "ZENITH WINNERS CLUB "


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice, i was off by a couple numbers on the last one


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 3 2008, 03:56 AM~10075278
> *I THINK  ALL THE WINNERS SHOULD CHANGE THERE AVATARS TO THE ONE YOU HAVE AND PUT "ZENITH WINNERS CLUB "
> *


How ya like that signature. :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Mar 3 2008, 03:08 PM~10078177
> *How ya like that signature. :biggrin:
> *


everyone needs to do that :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RAFFLE #2 WINNER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 3 2008, 04:13 PM~10078661
> *everyone needs to do that  :biggrin:
> *



HOW'S THIS


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok guys, I got a new sig now too.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 3 2008, 02:13 PM~10078661
> *everyone needs to do that  :biggrin:
> *


hopefully i will be next :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CAN YALL PUT THEM IN BLUE PLEASE


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 3 2008, 06:11 PM~10079926
> *CAN YALL PUT THEM IN BLUE PLEASE
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 3 2008, 05:11 PM~10079926
> *CAN YALL PUT THEM IN BLUE PLEASE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

wtf i tryed to make it blue but it didnt work   help please


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 3 2008, 07:10 PM~10080923
> *wtf i tryed to make it blue but it didnt work     help please
> *


PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 3 2008, 07:42 PM~10081312
> *THANKS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 28 2008, 09:43 PM~10054988
> *SHIT I
> 
> 
> ...


Whens that truck picking up some chrome and gold 72's? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I SEE 1 2 AND 4 WINNERS, WHAT ABOUT THE 3RD RAFFLE WINNER (ME) :dunno: 

LOL I HATE BEING LEFT OUT! 

:tears: :tears: NOBODY WANTS TO PLAY WITH ME


:nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

What up Johnny!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 4 2008, 10:52 PM~10090954
> *I SEE 1 2 AND 4 WINNERS, WHAT ABOUT THE 3RD RAFFLE WINNER (ME) :dunno:
> 
> LOL I HATE BEING LEFT OUT!
> ...


its because you didnt change your signature
Proud Member of the Zenith Winners Club!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 4 2008, 11:08 PM~10091142
> *What up Johnny!
> *


not .....much you :wave:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 5 2008, 12:12 AM~10091200
> *its because you didnt change your signature
> Proud Member of the Zenith Winners Club!!!
> *



LOL, damn homie go ahead........

SIG CHANGED NOW LET ME GET MY WHEELS! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

<<<<Wheres the Avatar love fellow winners... :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

<<<<<<< HOW YOU LIKE ME NOW :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 5 2008, 09:44 PM~10100274
> *<<<<<<< HOW YOU LIKE ME NOW  :biggrin:
> *


Sexy!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Raffle Winner #6 Me!!! :0 




























Oh shit wrong post my bad!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Mar 4 2008, 09:42 PM~10090835
> *Whens that truck picking up some chrome and gold 72's? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

ADDED MY SINATURE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PLEASE HIT ME UP WITH PICS WHEN YOU RECIEVE YOUR WHEELS


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 8 2008, 04:36 PM~10122458
> *PLEASE HIT ME UP WITH PICS WHEN YOU RECIEVE YOUR WHEELS
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 8 2008, 03:36 PM~10122458
> *PLEASE HIT ME UP WITH PICS WHEN YOU RECIEVE YOUR WHEELS
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

just curios how many tickets some you guys buy


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Mar 10 2008, 12:59 PM~10134375
> *just curios how many tickets some you guys buy
> *


 i bought two :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i bought 4 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

FIXIN TO PUT WHEELS ON MACK 10 61 RAG




















CARTOONS 58 AND DUECE



















THESE SHIPPED FRIDAY

















STRAIGHT FROM LOS ANGELES


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

LET ME EXPLAIN A LITTLE SOMETHING 

ITS NOT THAT IM HATING ON THE WIRE WHEEL KING "WHICH PASSED AWAY" ITS THAT HIS HOMIE CHARLIE WONT ADDMIT THAT WE IN FACT DID MAKE THERE WHEELS FOR THEM 
IVE BEEN BUSTIN MY ASS TO MAKE OUR WHEELS ON TOP AND IM THERE ALLS YOU SEE ON THE TOP STREET AND SHOW CARS NOW IS ZENITHS MADE HERE IN SOCAL BY ME AND MY PARTNERS 
ITS ABOUT TIME TO LAY THIS BULLSHIT TO REST SOMEONE ELSE CALL CHARLIE AND ASK HIM THE ??? SO YOU ALL CAN SEE THE TRUTH THAT HES JUST A FUCKIN SALESMAN AND IM A FUCKIN RIDER FOR LIFE


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Where is your shop at? Got 13" wheels in stock?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 11 2008, 12:25 PM~10142570
> *Where is your shop at? Got 13" wheels in stock?
> *


LA ...NOPE ALL WHEELS ARE TO ORDER


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

give props where they are due!

People were sleeping on Z's till JD took over...


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> FIXIN TO PUT WHEELS ON MACK 10 61 RAG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:yes: IT IS.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IM FIXIN TOO MAKE SOMEONES NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 12 2008, 07:43 PM~10154957
> *IM FIXIN TOO MAKE SOMEONES NIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TO MIAMI









YOU KNOW WHO THESE ARE 4


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

looking good man "to miami" thanks :0 :cheesy:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> *Thats bad ass!!*


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NOPE


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

COME ON FELLAS UPDATED PICS PLEASE


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 11 2008, 04:23 PM~10144558
> *give props where they are due!
> 
> People were sleeping on Z's till JD took over...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 11 2008, 10:22 PM~10143796
> *LA ...NOPE ALL WHEELS ARE TO ORDER
> *


Figured that out  Let me refrase: Street adress, city and zip?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

BY APPOITMENT ONLY 323 718 3520


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 14 2008, 09:27 PM~10171096
> *COME ON FELLAS UPDATED PICS PLEASE
> *


I want to post pics of them on the ride but the rides at the shop right now....wont be long though


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 16 2008, 07:09 PM~10182894
> *I want to post pics of them on the ride but the rides at the shop right now....wont be long though
> *


x2 am working on my car but i should be done with it this weekend i put tires on them friday so it should be ready for the streets this weekend i'll post pics as soon as i can :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 14 2008, 09:27 PM~10171096
> *COME ON FELLAS UPDATED PICS PLEASE
> *


I didn't win the raffle but check my signature. :0 Pics coming soon.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

i cant wait to see how they look on the duece :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Mar 17 2008, 01:21 PM~10188385
> *I didn't win the raffle but check my signature.  :0  Pics coming soon.
> *


i like i like just change it to purple


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Purple it is.


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Looking great Beemc


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Mar 20 2008, 03:24 AM~10213004
> *Looking great Beemc
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Mar 18 2008, 10:14 AM~10196347
> *  Purple it is.
> *


How do i make my sig purple???? :dunno:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 19 2008, 07:22 PM~10210048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 nice


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

RAFFLE #4









[/quote] :thumbsup:WHAT WOULD A SET LIKE THESE RUN?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

1300


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

After a little buff job.










She's ready to roll.


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

^^^^Clean^^^^


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Mar 22 2008, 08:51 AM~10228457
> *After a little buff job.
> 
> 
> ...


YALL POST SOME GOOD PICS SO I CAN PUT THEM ON MY WEB PAGE


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

i took off the d's this weekend and put on the z's i got a couple pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: ^^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 24 2008, 07:16 AM~10240331
> *i took off the d's this weekend and put on the z's i got a couple pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lookin good


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 24 2008, 07:16 AM~10240331
> *i took off the d's this weekend and put on the z's i got a couple pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lookin good


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Mar 3 2008, 04:08 PM~10079019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

////////


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

These knock off's are bad. :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

nice is that my second set :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HHHHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM NO :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 3 2008, 11:00 AM~10325454
> *HHHHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  NO :biggrin:
> *











i need those to go with these


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON 
LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Apr 3 2008, 04:54 PM~10327686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THOSE :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 3 2008, 06:54 PM~10329037
> *CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON
> LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC
> *


i saw that last night big ups homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS+Apr 3 2008, 08:54 PM~10329037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PICS FELLAS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 2 2008, 08:34 PM~10072659
> *i got my wheels in friday heres a pic i'll post more later when there on the car its crazy i still can belive i got a brand new set of zeniths for 20 bucks just goes to show anyone can win  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT WERE THE PICS AT :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RAFFLE #5 HOPE YA LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RAFFLE #6 my bad


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Nick
Sunnyvale, CA


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 5 2008, 05:36 PM~10343515
> *RAFFLE #5 HOPE YA LIKE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 5 2008, 05:36 PM~10343515
> *RAFFLE #5 HOPE YA LIKE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 5 2008, 05:36 PM~10343515
> *RAFFLE #5 HOPE YA LIKE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I KNOW SOME ONE ELSE WHO NEEDS THOSE  YOU KNOW WHO IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Apr 5 2008, 08:04 PM~10344353
> *:0 I KNOW SOME ONE ELSE WHO NEEDS THOSE  YOU KNOW WHO IM TALKING  ABOUT
> *


You stay away from my wheels....  :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Apr 5 2008, 09:04 PM~10344353
> *:0 I KNOW SOME ONE ELSE WHO NEEDS THOSE  YOU KNOW WHO IM TALKING  ABOUT
> *


YEP SURE DO


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 5 2008, 06:43 PM~10343553
> *Nick
> Sunnyvale, CA
> 
> ...


Damn those are getting popular,he ordered the same ones as me! :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 4 2008, 09:31 PM~10339155
> *:biggrin:
> TTT WERE THE PICS AT :biggrin:
> *





these are all i got :biggrin: :biggrin: wheres the other winners??


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 7 2008, 08:17 AM~10353526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 7 2008, 07:47 AM~10353642
> *Lookin' good!!!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*DAMN ^^^Thats killer!*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

GLAD YA LIKE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHEELS GOING TO JAPAN</span>


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Bad Ass


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 14 2008, 07:09 PM~10416522
> *WHEELS GOING TO JAPAN</span>
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to get my Z's J.D.!! Don't think I will be riding on those Z's in the Seattle rain. I will call you when I receive them. Thanks Bro!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 14 2008, 09:34 PM~10417479
> *Can't wait to get my Z's J.D.!!  Don't think I will be riding on those Z's in the Seattle rain.  I will call you when I receive them. Thanks Bro!
> *


Nice


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 15 2008, 07:47 PM~10425279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll post the pics as soon as they are on the Lincoln.... :biggrin:


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Apr 2 2008, 03:54 PM~10318364
> *These knock off's are bad. :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


how much for set of 13x7,shipped to texas?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

lookin good


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 15 2008, 09:31 PM~10426456
> *lookin good
> *


Well Thank *YOU* :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Apr 15 2008, 09:20 PM~10425618
> *how much for  set of 13x7,shipped to texas?
> *


1450 SHIPPED


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 14 2008, 10:01 PM~10417127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick, payment sent, ttt


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Someday I'll learn to post pics again..Thanks Chris


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HOLLY SHIT SHE LOOKS GOOD


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 18 2008, 06:19 PM~10449636
> *HOLLY SHIT SHE LOOKS GOOD
> *


*With a BIG thanks to you bro.. *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how much do you sell all golds for? 13 7s.can you post pics of how they look like thanks.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$2500


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 18 2008, 05:22 PM~10449274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin clean looks real good i think i should have added gold on mine dammit :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 20 2008, 08:30 AM~10458661
> *fuckin clean looks real good i think i should have added gold on mine dammit :biggrin:
> *



Thanks bro.. The Big Linc needed gold.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dr. Jizz (Jun 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Killer Lincoln.


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*Thanks homie*!!


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Damit! I should have added those gold nipples. Is it to late big ZENITH?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NOPE WE STILL HAVE 2 WEEKS


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 22 2008, 04:33 PM~10478617
> *NOPE WE STILL HAVE 2 WEEKS
> *


How much extra? I might have to bust my piggy bank


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Apr 22 2008, 04:27 PM~10478574
> *Damit! I should have added those gold nipples. Is it to late big ZENITH?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THESE ARE GOIN TO SAN DEIGO


























B"I"G MICK IN H-TOWN

























MACK 10'S WHEELS FOR THE 61


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 8 2008, 12:23 AM~10361688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chris Mills, I remeber him having a blue big body about 10 years ago. Super clean, I think it had a Homies set up. He would roll on the shaw and he was still in the NBA back then.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 20 2008, 08:30 AM~10458661
> *fuckin clean looks real good i think i should have added gold on mine dammit :biggrin:
> *


LOOKIN REEEEAL NICE!!!!


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 18 2008, 05:22 PM~10449274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Just SO SEXYYY!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Bad Ass Wheels


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 25 2008, 01:41 AM~10499389
> *TTT
> *


Thank's again homie, got those k.o. rings yesterday.


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Countin down those days. Gonna have my first set of Z's :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)

WHATS UP HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR A SET LIKE THIS SHIPPED TO 79763


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)

ON TH HUB CAN YOU LEAVE A CHROME RING TO SEE THE ENGRAVING


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)

THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Apr 25 2008, 01:06 PM~10502593
> *Countin down those days. Gonna have my first set of Z's  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: cant wait


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 43271_@Apr 26 2008, 10:25 AM~10508582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$2000 SHIPPED WITH THE OG 2 BAR AND 2 1/2 INCH CHIP 

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT ASK ABOUT THIS WHEEL THE DISH IS POWDER COATED FROM THE NIPPLES BACK


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 18 2008, 05:22 PM~10449274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn another jaw dropper from the nw :nicoderm:  :biggrin:

:thumbsup: its lookin sick homie,hope to see it in portland.. :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 26 2008, 07:25 PM~10511056
> *damn another jaw dropper from the nw :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup: its lookin sick homie,hope to see it in portland.. :biggrin:
> *


We were there last year, and we will hit it again...Thanks for the props..


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 26 2008, 10:11 AM~10508785
> *x2 :biggrin: cant wait
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's Mine :0


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*Great looking Riv you have there....*


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks :biggrin here's a little closer look







:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

looking good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 22 2008, 10:29 PM~10482152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

BACK IN STOCK 2 1/2 AND 2 1/4 BLACK GEAR CHIPS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 1 2008, 09:39 PM~10556741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: they look real Nice Johnny , well worth the wait can't wait to get them and put them on the 59 convert  thanks again


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 1 2008, 09:39 PM~10556741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much 4 a set like this shipped to 94560


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

2050 SHIPPED


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> THESE ARE GOIN TO SAN DEIGO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INC~52o (Apr 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## INC~52o (Apr 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 22 2008, 08:41 PM~10480901
> *THESE ARE GOIN TO SAN DEIGO
> 
> 
> ...


THESE LOOK TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> > THESE ARE GOIN TO SAN DEIGO
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:cheesy: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 3 2008, 06:22 PM~10569076
> *ARE THOSE YOURS
> *


Yup-Ordered'em through Neto


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

COOL


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SAN ANTONIO BOUND


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 5 2008, 12:56 AM~10576540
> *TTT
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PICS TOMORROW


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 10 2008, 01:25 AM~10621710
> *PICS TOMORROW
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SORRY MY COMPUTER CRASHED ILL POST PICS TOMORROW


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 10 2008, 10:41 PM~10625919
> *SORRY MY COMPUTER CRASHED ILL POST PICS TOMORROW
> *


its all good brotha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 10 2008, 10:41 PM~10625919
> *SORRY MY COMPUTER CRASHED ILL POST PICS TOMORROW
> *


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD...Where are the picsssss???????? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 11 2008, 10:43 PM~10631825
> *JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD...Where are the picsssss???????? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Mine have to be close. :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 20 2008, 01:09 AM~10457061
> *$2500
> 
> 
> ...


how much for 14s?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 12 2008, 09:15 AM~10634191
> *how much for 14s?*


SAME 2500


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Do you have any pic.'s of OLIVE colored rims done??


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 18 2008, 05:22 PM~10449274
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*TTT4ZZZ* :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:dunno: :ugh: :around: :banghead: :wave: uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 13 2008, 11:32 AM~10643681
> *
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

what about my 5 whhels JD... :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 13 2008, 12:34 PM~10644143
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

dammmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnn
:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxy :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 12 2008, 07:12 PM~10639268
> *Do you have any pic.'s of OLIVE colored rims done??
> *


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

My car's not finished yet,but I had to see if they fit. :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 13 2008, 05:22 PM~10647630
> *My car's not finished yet,but I had to see if they fit. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 13 2008, 06:22 PM~10647630
> *My car's not finished yet,but I had to see if they fit. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn lux,looking good on dem z's


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

when's the next raffle JD I'm feelin lucky


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 14 2008, 12:46 PM~10653612
> *damn lux,looking good on dem z's
> *


the whole club is switching to zeniths... :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 14 2008, 07:11 PM~10656804
> *the whole club is switching to zeniths... :biggrin:
> *


I hear they're mandatory now??? :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Wur mines at??? :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 13 2008, 12:52 PM~10644299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are the ones with the purple spokes for salae? what size are they?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 15 2008, 12:49 AM~10659303
> *are the ones with the purple spokes for salae? what size are they?
> *


NOPE BUT I CAN MAKE YOU SOME


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@May 14 2008, 09:50 PM~10657563
> *Wur mines at??? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 14 2008, 08:11 PM~10656804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 14 2008, 08:28 PM~10656915
> *I hear they're mandatory now??? :biggrin:
> *


they should... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Those X-Lace with the gold nipples are the shit!!


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

I really want to thank ZENITH WIREWHEELS for having these raffles. It gives alot of people like me a chance to get some Zenith's that couldnt otherwise afford them :worship:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

These are nice.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE REAL ZENITHS


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@May 21 2008, 02:19 PM~10704772
> *I really want to thank ZENITH WIREWHEELS for having these raffles. It gives alot of people like me a chance to get some Zenith's that couldnt otherwise afford them  :worship:
> *


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 13 2008, 06:22 PM~10647630
> *My car's not finished yet,but I had to see if they fit. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...











these wheels look old school, love them


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
LIMITED QUANITY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Those rims for David came out nice!! They almost look as good as mine :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@May 26 2008, 09:26 PM~10742033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx ,that's why I stayed with the all chrome,cross lace,they suit this style ride a little better,I still have to order a set of 100 spoke's soon,I see J.D's got a hell of a sale on right now!!!


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jun 9 2008, 10:07 AM~10829706
> *Thanx ,that's why I stayed with the all chrome,cross lace,they suit this style ride a little better,I still have to order a set of 100 spoke's soon,I see J.D's got a hell of a sale on right now!!!
> *


*You must have meant 96...*  :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

how much for a set of 72 spoke 13x7's with candy blue spokes and locking k/o's.. shipped to 98230?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 10 2008, 12:54 AM~10836084
> *how much for a set of 72 spoke 13x7's with candy blue spokes and locking k/o's.. shipped to 98230?
> *


1600


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 9 2008, 11:54 PM~10836084
> *how much for a set of 72 spoke 13x7's with candy blue spokes and locking k/o's.. shipped to 98230?
> *


*DO IT CHRIS!!!! We will be rollin in style together...* :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Jun 9 2008, 11:31 PM~10835602
> *You must have meant 96...   :biggrin:
> *


haha,yeah


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Jun 10 2008, 09:08 AM~10836439
> *DO IT CHRIS!!!! We will be rollin in style together... :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


need a couple side jobs to pay for em... wanna lift the dodge or maybe the hemi powered mini van? :0


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 10 2008, 09:36 PM~10842990
> *need a couple side jobs to pay for em... wanna lift the dodge or maybe the hemi powered mini van?  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Come on baller, just stop going on vacation every month


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IMPALA CRACKER WHAT EMBLEM DO YOU LIKE BETTER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

^^^


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THESE WHEELS ARE FUCKIN BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

:0 perfect! Better than I hoped for... Did John give you the tires?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WT CALL ME ASAP


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

whens the next raffle


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHEN THIS ONE FINISHES


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

can i still play... haha.. im interested how does it go about i got paypal


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

READ PAGE 1


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Just got my wheels. They're fuckin bad. I love em. Thanks JD, but u forgot my key chain. :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DAMM 
POST PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT

FOR UPDATED PICS PLEASE FELLAS :wave:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

can I get an update on what spaces are available? thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 1 2008, 10:15 PM~10311312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these are bad ass man. Any pics of them on a car?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

zeniths up


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Jun 23 2008, 10:58 PM~10936889
> *these are bad ass man. Any pics of them on a car?
> *


 to me these are ugly :uh: :uh: but im sure to some one there cool


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 24 2008, 08:36 PM~10944416
> *to me these are ugly :uh:  :uh: but im sure to some one there cool
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :banghead:


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 24 2008, 11:36 PM~10944416
> *to me these are ugly :uh:  :uh: but im sure to some one there cool
> *


by theirself they aren't that great but on the right car they would look hot. I'd like to see what car they went on.


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Jun 25 2008, 08:32 PM~10951470
> *by theirself they aren't that great but on the right car they would look hot. I'd like to see what car they went on.
> *


 x2


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 25 2008, 05:20 PM~10951000
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 24 2008, 08:36 PM~10944416
> *to me these are ugly :uh:  :uh: but im sure to some one there cool
> *


which wheels do you roll on?????


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

hopefully some triple gold 15's


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

here you go j.d. i finally used them,now i'm wating on the chrome ones :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

wow


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 29 2008, 01:05 PM~10974484
> *wow
> *


x2


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 29 2008, 12:05 PM~10974484
> *wow
> *


x3


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jun 29 2008, 08:52 PM~10977154
> *x3
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*SEXY WHEELS^^^^^*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YEP


----------



## chevyboyitaly (Mar 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 18 2008, 01:33 AM~11117994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wOW THOSE WHEELS ARE SUPER NICE... hOW MUCH???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

2550 WITH THAT K/O


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

man i cant waite till i can order mine


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TOONS NEW SHOES


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin: ONE OF A KIND CUSTOM MADE 100 SPOKE ZENITHS STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES AND SPOKES :biggrin: 
AND YOU STILL WONT GETEM UNLESS MY SEATS ARE IN YOU TRUCK FUKKER


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:worship: ^^^^ :0


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 9 2008, 12:07 AM~11299035
> *:biggrin: ONE OF A KIND CUSTOM MADE 100 SPOKE ZENITHS STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES AND SPOKES :biggrin:
> AND YOU STILL WONT GETEM UNLESS MY SEATS ARE IN YOU TRUCK FUKKER
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:   :worship: :worship:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I GUESS YALL LIKE THE UPGRADE


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

them rims are sic


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sic aint the word them hoes are fatal nice work JD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 8 2008, 12:50 AM~11290861
> *TOONS NEW SHOES
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YOU LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 9 2008, 02:07 AM~11299035
> *:biggrin: ONE OF A KIND CUSTOM MADE 100 SPOKE ZENITHS STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES AND SPOKES :biggrin:
> AND YOU STILL WONT GETEM UNLESS MY SEATS ARE IN YOU TRUCK FUKKER
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

GOING TO ITALY ....NICE MEETIN YOU


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

MR CARTOON NEW SHOES


----------



## AZ_CHICANO (Aug 25, 2008)

where can i purchase a set of zenith wheels?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

FROM ME


----------



## chevyboyitaly (Mar 18, 2005)

nice to meet You !!!!
i return today in my home!

Thanks!! for help me 
i found car in paramounth studios... nice and clean regal .





> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 27 2008, 02:08 AM~11445223
> *GOING TO ITALY ....NICE MEETIN YOU
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 22 2008, 10:18 PM~11417279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the pepsi blue and white spokes but would like gold hub ring and gold and pepsi blue nock off ...........need five of them pm me price im thinkn i aint never gonna win this raffle thing and the baller raffle aint going nowhere so maybe i oughta quit bullshitn and just buy a set.........and if possible gold nipples also.....thanks hopefully i can i own a set............and 72 cross laced


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CARTOONS NEW WHEELS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Aug 28 2008, 06:51 AM~11458912
> *how much for the pepsi blue and white spokes but would like gold hub ring and gold and pepsi blue  nock off ...........need five of them pm me price im thinkn i aint never gonna win this raffle thing and the baller raffle aint going nowhere so maybe i oughta quit bullshitn and just buy a set.........and if possible gold nipples also.....thanks  hopefully i can i own a set............and 72 cross laced
> *


2125 THEN YOU GET YOUR $100 OFF FROM PLAYING IN THE RAFFLE'S


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE YA GO RICH


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 31 2008, 01:14 AM~11481939
> *HERE YA GO RICH
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 1 2008, 10:39 PM~10556741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much this style, no gold, 13X7, shorter laces or "back laces" and hub area where it says USA Zenith powder coated red shipped to 94587. Been trying to win some in the raffels but no luck so I'm just going to purchase a set. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 31 2008, 12:14 AM~11481939
> *HERE YA GO RICH
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

damn, those are just about the same as the ones I'm waiting on...they should be here any time(I hope)....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HOW DO YOU LIKE THESE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE YA GO TO KENTUCKY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

FOR THE 59 RAG


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 3 2008, 01:31 PM~11508883
> *HOW DO YOU LIKE THESE
> 
> 
> ...


are these mine?


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

layitlow at work huh? you still got another half hour to go woman. so are those them? cuz them are sweet!


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Sep 3 2008, 03:37 PM~11509898
> *layitlow at work huh? you still got another half hour to go woman. so are those them? cuz them are sweet!
> *


haha, I came home early to make sure your dinner is ready when you come home...


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 3 2008, 02:31 PM~11508883
> *HOW DO YOU LIKE THESE
> 
> 
> ...


love these :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Sep 3 2008, 05:37 PM~11509898
> *layitlow at work huh? you still got another half hour to go woman. so are those them? cuz them are sweet!
> *


You like


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 3 2008, 03:31 PM~11508883
> *HOW DO YOU LIKE THESE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

yeah man thanks a million.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SHIPPED TODAY


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

woohoo....thanks

PS Did you remember all the keychains?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Sep 3 2008, 07:23 PM~11510865
> *woohoo....thanks
> 
> PS Did you remember all the keychains?
> *


4


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

MIKES NEW SHOES


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 3 2008, 08:59 PM~11512719
> *MIKES NEW SHOES
> 
> 
> ...


damn these are nice if only i had a black ride :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 3 2008, 11:44 PM~11513779
> *damn these are nice if only i had a black ride  :biggrin:
> *


WAIT TILL YOU SEE YOURS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 3 2008, 02:31 PM~11508883
> *HOW DO YOU LIKE THESE
> 
> 
> ...


these are nice how much


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 8 2008, 01:03 PM~11548817
> *these are nice how much
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

<span style=\'colorurple\'>TIM IN HOUSTON


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

cant wait to post my pic up :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 10 2008, 04:00 PM~11570134
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>TIM IN HOUSTON
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS JOHNNY


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks JD FEDEX dude just left


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 13 2008, 02:10 PM~11593693
> *thanks JD FEDEX dude just left
> *


Well


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 13 2008, 01:33 PM~11593795
> *Well
> *


my kids thought i was crazy for actin like a kid on christmas, them bitches is sick they'll get mounted next week hopefully so i can get ya sum pics, damn an tomoro's my b day helluva gift thanx again :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 13 2008, 02:10 PM~11593693
> *thanks JD FEDEX dude just left
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ILL HAVE MORE PICS SOON


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE YA GO Smurf509


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 Looking Good


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

FO REAL GOOD SHIT


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I had to dip into my Zenith fund because of this damn Hurricane. Hotel for my wife to evacuate, replairing the damage and almost $1,000 on a generator. :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS+Sep 18 2008, 01:59 PM~11636681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thanks...those are sick,can't wait till they get here


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Sep 18 2008, 07:22 PM~11638968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :0 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HEADED TO UP NORTH


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 20 2008, 11:53 PM~11655817
> *HEADED TO UP NORTH
> 
> 
> ...


 These mine? They sure look like it :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Sep 21 2008, 03:49 PM~11658503
> *These mine? They sure look like it :cheesy:
> *


YEP


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 18 2008, 01:57 PM~11636661
> *ILL HAVE MORE PICS SOON
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Sep 21 2008, 10:54 PM~11661722
> *  :0
> *


YEAH ME TOO


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 21 2008, 08:30 PM~11660945
> *YEP
> *


Wheels look great.Cant wait to get them on friday and bolt them up to the deuce. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 24 2008, 03:55 PM~11688275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD RICK 

AND GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE MACHINEST :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE YA PSTA


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CANDY BROWN AND GOLD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THESE ARE HEADED UP NORTH


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RAFFLE #11 WINNER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RAFFLE #14 WINNER


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHAT I WOULD LIKE EVERYONE TO UNDERSTAND IS THAT THESE FOOLS DONT BLAST ME ON HERE BUT THEY BLAST ME ON THE PHONE AND TO THERE CUSTOMERS 
DO THE MATH IN MY 2 YEARS I HAVE GIVIN CPR TO THIS WHEEL COMPANY THERE ARE MORE TOP SHOW CARS WITH ZENITH'S MORE THAN EVER BEFORE MORE CARS ON THE STREETS THAN EVERY BEFORE
IVE SPONSERED WHEELS 
IVE GIVIN FREE SETS AWAY
IVE GIVIN SETS AT HALF THE COST TO BUILD 

JUST LIKE IN ANY OTHER COMPANY I DESIRVE MY CREDIT FOR WHAT IVE DONE AND NOT TO HERE SHIT FROM THESE SO CALLED WANNA BE LOWRIDERS WITH NEWLY MADE SCREEN NAMES 
IVE ALSO TOLD CHARLIE HE NEEDS TO KEEP HIS MOUTH SHUT BECAUSE HE'S GONNA DIG HIMSELF INTO A WHOLE HE CANT GET OUT OF

AS FOR THE RAFFLE REMARK THAT IS TO GIVE BACK TO THE GUYS THAT CANT AFFORD WHEELS BUT WOULD LOVE TO OWN A SET SO I DECIDED TO DO THEM

]AS FAR AS THEM BEING BUSY IS THAT WHY THERE ALLWAYS CLOSED AND DONT ANSWER THE PHONE 

HEY MAKE YOUR WHEEL ILL MAKE MINE KEEP ZENITH OUT OF YOUR MOUTH 

ZENITH IS ON TOP RIGHT NOW AND IM IN THIS TILL THE END

OHH AND IF ANYONE WHO DOSENT KNOW ME AND WOULD LIKE TO TELL ME HOW THEY FEEL ILL BE IN VEGAS OR ON THE STREETS OF L.A. SUNDAY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

GOING TO SWEDEN




















LIL RICK


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HEY MARK HERE ARE THE WHEELS THERE WAS A BAD OVERCAST TODAY ILL TAKE BETTER PICS TOMORROW


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

oo yeah looks good Johnny  If you taking better pix (in the sun)  please show it with the knockoffs to get a better view  


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WILL DO


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

Z'ed up from the feet up!


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Oct 5 2008, 11:47 AM~11782942
> *Z'ed up from the feet up!
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch is filthy


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE YA GO MARK


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE ARE MINE


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THESE ARE MY FAVORITE PIC FROM VEGAS

OSCAR YOU ARE ONE DIE HARD LOWRIDER I CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR WHEN YOU COME DOWN AND WE GO RIDIN DOWN CRENSHAW IM GONNA SHOW YOU HOW THE B"I"G DOES IT MAYBE EVEN GIVE YA A PLAQUE TO TAKE BACK :biggrin: TAKE CARE AND ILL SEE YA SOON


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

langeberg IT WAS REALLY NICE SEEING YOU AGAIN AND GETTING TO MEET YOUR LOVLEY WIFE AND COOL SON WERE GONNA HANG OUT SOME MORE BEFORE YOU LEAVE AND HOPFULLY YOUR DREAMS WILL COME TRUE AND YOU"LL BE A CALIFORNIA RESIDENT SEE YA THIS WEEK


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I CAN SAY ZENITH WAS DEFINATLY IN THE BUILDING


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dam J.D. you got the game on lockdown!

Fine product from a rider!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 14 2008, 07:01 PM~11862697
> *dam J.D. you got the game on lockdown!
> 
> Fine product from a rider!
> *


THANKS IM DOIN MY BEST


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: 

when my lincoln's ready for her shoes I'm definately gonna swing by and get some Z's


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

It was great meeting you too, had a real good time out there.
The wheels looked clean as hell, cant wait to put them on the six foe. 
I will definitly buy all my wheels from you from now on, 
fresh looking quality wheels combined with a service minded dedicated lowrider who takes care of his customers, cant beat that.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Heres some Zeniths from the Supershow and the Majestics picnic.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

here ya go mark


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THESE ARE ALSO GOING TO AMSTERDAM


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SORRY MARK EDWIN GOT THE LAST SHIRT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Oct 16 2008, 05:41 PM~11885301
> *Heres some Zeniths from the Supershow and the Majestics picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THOSE PICS


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 18 2008, 08:37 PM~11903788
> *here ya go mark
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful!!! and the red chip looks good on it


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 18 2008, 08:40 PM~11903790
> *SORRY MARK EDWIN GOT THE LAST SHIRT
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah right :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Oct 20 2008, 12:33 PM~11918479
> *beautiful!!! and the red chip looks good on it
> *


WAIT TILL YOU SEE THEM IN PERSON


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> I CAN SAY ZENITH WAS DEFINATLY IN THE BUILDING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> > I CAN SAY ZENITH WAS DEFINATLY IN THE BUILDING
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 21 2008, 05:52 PM~11928849
> *WAIT TILL YOU SEE THEM IN PERSON
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW YOU WONT SEE THEM FOR TWO MONTHS DAMM


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 27 2008, 06:32 AM~11981174
> *WOW YOU WONT SEE THEM FOR TWO MONTHS DAMM
> *



its gonna be a nice christmas gift to myself :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SOUNDS GREAT


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

O and i received from Langeberg already the Zenith shirt and keychane,, Thanks :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TAKE SOME PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 1 2008, 01:37 AM~12031496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking Good JD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 6 2008, 10:52 PM~12082058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 29 2008, 03:58 PM~11731566
> *THESE ARE HEADED UP NORTH
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 6 2008, 02:52 PM~12082058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## lauren (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks great I am looking forward to getting mine

_______________________________
Car Alarms


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 6 2008, 02:52 PM~12082058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Nov 10 2008, 12:24 AM~12110145
> *:0
> *


YOU NEED SOME MORE WHEELS ALLREADY :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE BUMP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

GOING TO THE BIG APPLE


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

whats up johnny r
eady for these babies to be laced.....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW    :wow:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 4 2008, 06:09 PM~12337412
> *GOING TO THE BIG APPLE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 4 2008, 06:09 PM~12337412
> *GOING TO THE BIG APPLE
> 
> 
> ...


nice choice :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 5 2008, 08:03 PM~12349149
> *whats up johnny r
> eady for these babies to be laced.....
> *


 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts with the owners club shirts


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TRYING BUT MONEYS TIGHT BUT SOON


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 24 2008, 08:58 PM~12248538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was this chip homemade? very nice


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 12 2008, 01:05 AM~12408308
> *was this chip homemade? very nice
> *


NOPE


----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 11 2008, 03:16 PM~12402453
> *wuts with the owners club shirts
> *


did not know you had owners club shirts can we older zenith owners get one :biggrin: proud zenith owner since 1992


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Dec 12 2008, 12:04 PM~12411607
> *did not know you had owners club shirts can we older zenith owners get one :biggrin: proud  zenith owner since 1992
> *


YEP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H&H_@Dec 12 2008, 11:58 AM~12411526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO CHINAS HERE HOMIE


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

YAY!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 12 2008, 12:16 PM~12412762
> *NO CHINAS HERE HOMIE
> *


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 12 2008, 01:15 PM~12412753
> *YEP
> *


need info please :biggrin: would like to get my hands on one or two of those


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE OWNER SHIRTS NOT READY YET


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SOMEONES GETTING ONE HELL OF A X-MAS GIFT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

GOING TO NOR CAL


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ON THERE WAY TO TEXAS


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 17 2008, 08:24 AM~12452799
> *SOMEONES GETTING ONE HELL OF A X-MAS GIFT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HEADED TO THE RGV TEXAS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 17 2008, 02:24 AM~12452799
> *SOMEONES GETTING ONE HELL OF A X-MAS GIFT
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I did. :biggrin: Thanks rims look great. How many guys wives would buy them some zeniths for Christmas.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 25 2008, 04:59 PM~12525662
> *Yes I did.  :biggrin:  Thanks rims look great. How many guys wives would buy them some zeniths for Christmas.
> *


HEY THATS WHY I HAD THEM KNOCKED OUT IT TOUCHED MY HEART HOPFULLY IT WILL RUB OFF ON MY WIFE NEXT YEAR :biggrin: 
GLAD YOU LIKED POST PICS


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 25 2008, 06:00 PM~12525669
> *HEY THATS WHY I HAD THEM KNOCKED OUT IT TOUCHED MY HEART HOPFULLY IT WILL RUB OFF ON MY WIFE NEXT YEAR  :biggrin:
> GLAD YOU LIKED POST PICS
> *


Proud new member of the Zenith owners club. 








Few inches difference :0 








Going on my drop
Maybe people will stop aasking me if I baught my car from a black guy. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 17 2008, 12:28 AM~12452809
> *ON THERE WAY TO TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


are these for me :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 25 2008, 10:56 PM~12528042
> *are these for me  :biggrin:
> *


HHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMM NO :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

then he laughs at me :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NOT AT YOU WITH YOU


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Received my Z's today,, 


They look great J.D THANKS!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Dec 27 2008, 10:17 AM~12536185
> *Received my Z's today,,
> They look great J.D THANKS!
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD MARK


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 25 2008, 04:49 PM~12525941
> *Proud new member of the Zenith owners club.
> 
> 
> ...



Post pics with em on the car! :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I did but here they are again.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 30 2008, 10:26 AM~12559845
> *I did but here they are again.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 25 2008, 04:49 PM~12525941
> *Proud new member of the Zenith owners club.
> 
> 
> ...


 :| :|


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

[email protected] PAYMENTS FOR KEYCHAINS CHIPS AND EVERYTHING ELSE


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jan 1 2009, 10:02 PM~12579894
> *[email protected]  PAYMENTS FOR KEYCHAINS CHIPS AND EVERYTHING ELSE
> *


Thats a different paypal than the one I sent my key chain money to, did you get the money from the other account?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YEP GOT IT UPDATE COMMING SOON


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FELLAS 2008 WAS A GOOD YEAR BUT WE NEED 2009 TO BE 10X BETTER


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Nov 1 2008, 02:37 AM~12031496
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn those are beautiful.......


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

